# Bike rental recommendations in San Diego?



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I'll be in San Diego for a long weekend in late Feb, and if the weather is good, I'd like to rent a bike and explore a bit. I'll probably be staying at a hotel near the airport.

I'm not terribly particular about the bike (i.e. I don't need to rent a $7000 racing bike), but I do need a pretty big bike (59-61cm for most frames, although I can go down a tad if necessary). The person I'm travelling with is on the opposite end of the spectrum (4' 11"). So really, having a good selection is really the most important thing. We won't be doing any fast group rides or anything. Mostly just exploring the MUT's in the area and getting a little exercise with whatever time we have available.

Doing a quick search online, I found Moment Cycles, who seem to have bikes that will fit both of us (XXS Liv Avail, and XL Roubaix or Defy would probably work me).

Just curious if anyone had any other suggestions? Cautionary tales?


----------



## sandiegosteve (Mar 29, 2004)

They are a good shop and close to the airport area. Cal Bikes in La Jolla might be able to help. They are 15-20 minutes north of the airport. You can rent cruisers anywhere in San Diego, but it seems like you want more of a proper road bike...?


----------



## Monk (Jan 28, 2012)

Yep, Moment cycles is right next to the airport, I'm sure they'd have adequate bikes. It's more of an upscale shop with tri and road bikes of good quality. Jim will get you what you need.


----------



## Z6_esb (Feb 16, 2012)

Revolution Bike Shop in Solana Beach rents Felt Z Series. Call ahead to check pricing/availability. if the weather is good, you may have some trouble getting what you need. UC Cyclery rents Specialized bikes I think.


----------

